# New member & proud dad of a blue razor edge pup



## TainoMontana (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello everyone I've came to this forum several times for info on different ocations looking for info on different subjects so I decided to join the forum now. It's my first female pitbull I own & her name is Bella she is now 7 1/2 months & just got in heat about 4 days ago, I got her the dog dipers & my daughter can't get on the bed with me or my kids until she's all done going thru the cycle which makes me feel bad for her cause my wife, kids & myself have raised her with lots of love & affection. She's great with other dogs, kids & ppl as I have had her around others since I got her at 2 months of age & have done my best for her to be a good dog. She doesn't really like it (doggy dipers) but doesn't mind it too much since my wife & daughter played dress up with her since she first came home to us. We love this dog so much & do everything that's best for her, I don't have anything bad to say about our baby since she's really obidient & loving to us sure she sometimes gets to my sons that is 7 Years old toys a tears them up but she has plenty of her own & we just say no this is not ur toy & she responds well to it. I will post some pics as soon as I get the hang of it so I can show y'all what my baby looks like.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

At 7 months old you can't really tell if your dog is going to get along with other dogs or not. They haven't fully matured and she could very well end up being genetically predispositioned for dog or animal aggression. It's common in bully breeds, terriers, bulldogs, and most intense working breeds. 

Now, Razor's Edge is not a American Pit Bull Terrier bloodline, it's a American Bully line primarily, although early Razor's Edge is American Staffordshire Terrier. Either way, not APBT. 

I'm glad she's fitting in well, I'll patiently wait for pictures. ^^


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Celestial88 said:


> At 7 months old you can't really tell if your dog is going to get along with other dogs or not. They haven't fully matured and she could very well end up being genetically predispositioned for dog or animal aggression. It's common in bully breeds, terriers, bulldogs, and most intense working breeds.
> 
> Now, Razor's Edge is not a American Pit Bull Terrier bloodline, it's a American Bully line primarily, although early Razor's Edge is American Staffordshire Terrier. Either way, not APBT.
> 
> I'm glad she's fitting in well, I'll patiently wait for pictures. ^^


:goodpost:

I'm looking forward to pics as well and :welcome:


----------



## sranchito (Mar 9, 2013)

What do you do with a dog like that?


----------



## Bosscobb (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey, truly understand where you're coming from, I just posted a thread with our almost 7 month old APBT 'Bosscobb' asking somewhat similiar questions, my wife and I are new owners as well, and joined the site to gain sightful information from the community, I must say, I have truly enjoyed reading different threads and watching the informative videos on here.

I see that 'some' people on here are really....Ummmm...lets just say, know far more about dogs and animals in general than I will ever know, so I try to be sensitive in all of my questions and comments, just to keep the peace, and hope that I can catch the watchful eye of someone thats understanding of the breed, knowledgable of the questions that we sometime ask.

Truly hope you have success @ uploading some pic of your girl soon, we look forward to seeing her


----------

